# Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....



## addella (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,ihr lieben Teich und natürlich auch Gartenfreunde.

Ich bin der Stefan 43 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Saarland.
Ich bin seit 28 Jahren ein erfolgreicher Aquarianer nur einen schönen Garten plus Gartenteich gab´s für mich nie!
Aber 2009,nachdem der Hausumbau soweit erfolgreich abgeschlossen war gings mit dem Gartenumbau los...
Mann,das kann ganz schön viel Arbeit bedeuten...aber jeder der hier ist,weiss das diese sich auch lohnt...und Spass macht.
Erstmal vorweg,mein Garten ist meineserachtens recht schön geworden aber mein Teich ist mir jetzt schon zu klein....wie vielen hier in Forum.
Er hat die masse ca.4,00 * 3,5m und ist ca 1,6m tief.
Laut Wasseruhr sind 6532 Liter hineingeflossen.
Er beherbergt nach ca einem Jahr,einen __ Grasfrosch,einige __ Wasserläufer,einen Molch,unzählige __ Eidechsen,die mir leider noch nie vor die Linse gekommen sind,und 11 Goldfische + Nachwuchs!(er war Fischlos geplant,aber wer Familie hat ,weis wie´s kommt.)
Von den Unzähligen __ Libellen und anderem Getier mal abgesehen.
Es hat sich nach jetzt einem Jahr, bisher alles prächtig entwickelt.
Ausser den Unterwasserpflanzen ,die wollen weis warum nicht richtig wachsen...?
Ob __ Hornkraut,__ Tausendblatt,und wie sie alle heissen, oder __ Wasserlinsen,Muschelblumen es wächst nicht!!!
Hab einen UVC 11W immer laufen ist der vieleicht Schuld?
Aus der Aquaristik weis ich das der Eisen aufspaltet.
Muss man den Teich auch Düngen wie ein Pflanzenaquarium?
Hmmm...
genug gefaselt,hier noch ein paar Bilder,ich weis,Ihr könnt es kaum noch erwarten...
Sie sind vom Anfang bis zum heutigen Stand.
Ps.find´s blöd das man hier nur so kleine Bilder(600X800)hochladen kann.
Das sind im schnitt ca.180Kb..
In anderen Foren ist der schnitt ca.700 - 800Kb.

Viel Spass

LG

Stefan


----------



## Bordersuse (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

Hi,
schöner Teich. Viel Spaß hier, das ist eine echt tolle Comunity. Wenn Du ein Album einstellst konvertiert er die Bilder automatisch runter ohne das es ein Qualitätsverlust gibt.
Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

Hallo Stefan,

auch von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen hier. Einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da gebaut. Mein Teich ist in etwa so alt wie Deiner und ich hab ähnliche Probleme mit Pflanzenwachstum. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass der elend lange Winter das Wachstum verschoben hat. 

Ach ja, wir "Saarländer" planen grad ein Treffen für den 03. Juli 2010. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust..... Gruss nach Wallerfangen


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

Hallo Stefan,

dein Teich sieht gut aus. Ganz mein Geschmack

Trotz vieler Steine nicht steril und langweilig, ein "geplanter Wildwuchs", nicht zu ordentlich. Wirklich schön.

Gruß aus St.Wendel

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

hallo stefan,

willkommen in forum. du hast dir da einen schönen teich gebaut! 

vielleicht gefällt der unterwasserpflanzen die farbe deiner badehose nicht?  such mal hier im forum unter basiswissen nach substrat, vielleicht ist das was deinem teich fehlt. auf den bildern sieht man, dass du viel kies im teich hast, hast du aber auch etwas lehmiger sand oder anders Substrat für die pflanzen? die zehren zwar nährstoffe aus dem wasser, aber so ganz ohne boden, nur zwischen den steinen wollen sie auch nicht wachsen. 

düngen musst du die pflanzen auf keinen fall! schau mal auch in der pflanzenabteilung im forum, welche unterwasserpflanzen du hast. manche kommen mit zu hartes oder zu weiches wasser nicht klar, andere mögen kein nitrat oder eisen usw. nicht alle pflanzen sind für alle teiche geeignet. vielleicht musst du nur die richtigen pflanzen für deinen teich kaufen. am ufer wächst ja alles prächtig, also kann es nicht am fehlenden grünen daumen liegen


----------



## addella (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

Hallo,estmal vielen Dank eurer Aufmerksamkeit,und euren Antworten.
@Gabriela


> willkommen in forum. du hast dir da einen schönen teich gebaut!
> 
> vielleicht gefällt der unterwasserpflanzen die farbe deiner badehose nicht?



Hatte doch gar keine an...

@ Heiko


> dein Teich sieht gut aus. Ganz mein Geschmack
> 
> Trotz vieler Steine nicht steril und langweilig, ein "geplanter Wildwuchs", nicht zu ordentlich. Wirklich schön.


Danke,ja er wächst und gedeiht,und soll mit den Jahren auch ein bischen natürlicher/verwildeter aussehen.

@Ellen



> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> auch von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen hier. Einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da gebaut. Mein Teich ist in etwa so alt wie Deiner und ich hab ähnliche Probleme mit Pflanzenwachstum. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass der elend lange Winter das Wachstum verschoben hat.


Ja ich weiss,aber alle Pflanzen wachsen eigentlich super nur die Unterwasserpflanzen wollen nicht,sind auch vorriges Restjahr nicht sichtbar gewachsen...



> Ach ja, wir "Saarländer" planen grad ein Treffen für den 03. Juli 2010. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust..... Gruss nach Wallerfangen


mal sehen was meine Zeit zulässt,Bock hätt eich schonn....
Ps.Woher kennscht dau meich,das dau wähhschd dass eich aus Wallerfangen kom?

Meine Frage bezüglich des UVC Klärers ob der die ganze Saison brennen soll oder nur bei Bedarf wurde aber noch nicht geklährt / erleutert.

Mir gefällt´s hier,viele schöne Teiche und Anregungen/Tip´s zur Filterung und vieles mehr ist hier zu Enddecken...

LG

Stefan


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

Eisch kenn Deisch doch garnett. Steht im Profil.... hihi... Mein Schwiegersohn ist Wallerfanger. Vielleicht kennt ihr euch. Wegen dem Treffen sag ich Dir Bescheid, Uhrzeit und Ort usw.


----------



## addella (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*

Hallo,

mein Thema heisst ja auch mein "Gartentraum" desshalb nun hier auch ein par Bilder davon.

Viel Spass

LG Stefan


----------



## Pammler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Gartentraum + kleiner Teich wurde war....*



Ein echtes Blumenparadies!!



(Ich bin nicht neidisch!)


----------

